# New Forum



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

If you have questions about fixing equipment or vehicles, ask here!


----------



## ktw24 (Dec 21, 2005)

*western sno plow pump or pump case*

I need a electric sil. pump or pump housing does any one know where I can get one


----------



## jeepman4u (Nov 27, 2004)

*e60 needs rebuilt*

were does a guy get his pump rebuilt or check out,


----------



## johnp (Nov 2, 2007)

*Need help with western plow setup*

sorry posted in error..


----------



## deadduckrick (Dec 17, 2007)

*f-250 4x4 front wheel problem Bad camber in reverse*

Have '92 f250 4x4 and only when backing up the front wheels specially passengers side toe's and cambers bad? Had alignment checked twice and said it was ok camber only off slightly may need shim kit? Checked ball joints and other front end parts? When driving forward alignment and wheels are perfect?


----------



## jpfoot55 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Diamond/Meyer Plow Mount*

Hi all! I just purchased an 2004 8' Diamond Easy Mount Plow and need a mount that will fit my 2005 F350 Ford diesel pick up. Can anyone direct me to the best place to find a new or used mount at a reasonable price? Thanks so much for your help! jpfoot55


----------

